# CBRworm these are nice !



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

These are made by n0rh !

They have several different designs and sizes[see thread i started ].


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

I ended up buying most of the parts to build the Zaph SR-71. 

Now I have to decide if I am going to pay madisound for the cabinets or make my own which will not look as good, but should sound the same.


----------

